# 给一家郭姓的财东熬活



## Ouyang

What does it mean? Can't see in a dictionary. Did I miss something? Thank you.


----------



## mayingdts

I have never heard of a word or a sound like that


----------



## Ouyang

黑娃落脚到渭北一个叫将军寨的村子里，给一家郭姓的财东熬活。
May be there was a misrecognition of the character, because I think the text was scanned first and then published to Internet?


----------



## mayingdts

there must be some mistakes. 落脚? This word here is very bizarre though I knew it means 停留(stay). But I have no idea what the word "熬活" means. Is it "干活"(work)? I guess.


----------



## Ouyang

Just noticed that I misspelled 敖活 in the topic of the thread. This is a sentence from 白鹿原 - I don't know if its language is strange or not. Are you native speaker ?


----------



## mayingdts

yes, I am. I'm from the north of chine and now live in beijing

My hometown is just close to Russ. And I can say few sentence of russian. just like "you are very beautiful, miss" or something like that 

I get it. 敖活 means working very very hard but making very very little money, almost like a slave!


----------



## Ouyang

Thank you . Also has a sentence:

老举人很豪爽，对长工不抠小节，活儿由你干，饭由你吃，很少听见他盯在长工尻子上嘟嘟嚷嚷罗罗嗦嗦的声音。

Why "seeing to ass and mumble" ? Why "ass".


----------



## mayingdts

sorry, I also want to know. This novel seems too difficult for me  .


----------



## Ouyang

Ok then . Could you explain 绞水担水 please? Especially first 2 characters. The second 2 I understand.


----------



## mayingdts

is 绞水
 is 担水


----------



## Ouyang

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SuperXW

Since it's from a historical novel, the language have it's own style, which corresponds to the background of the story, which is relatively old, rustic and regional.
It's not "wrong". Stop saying everything you weren't sure was "wrong", mayingdts... -.-
In this sentence, 熬活 = 熬生活 =  struggling for one's life.


----------



## mayingdts

SuperXW said:


> Since it's from a historical novel, the language have it's own style, which corresponds to the background of the story, which is relatively old, rustic and regional.
> It's not "wrong". Stop saying everything you weren't sure was "wrong", mayingdts... -.-
> In this sentence, 熬活 = 熬生活 =  struggling for one's life.



yes，I'm wrong  It's a lesson to me


----------



## xiaolijie

SuperXW said:


> In this sentence, 熬活 = 熬生活 =  struggling for one's life.


1. The title for this thread is 熬活
2. But in post #5, the OP said the correct title should be 敖活.
3. And in post #12 above, it's changed back to 熬活.

So, ultimately which one is correct and which one is a misprint?


----------



## SuperXW

xiaolijie said:


> 1. The title for this thread is 熬活



Actually, the title was 熬*话*... XP


----------



## Ouyang

熬活 is surely correct. In the title of the thread and in further clarification it was my misprint. 

(New question removed.)


----------



## xiaolijie

Thank you! So, in just one day the word has transformed from 熬话 into 敖活 and now to 熬活?
(No wonder Chinese is so difficult considering the several thousand years of history it has evolved from )



			
				Ouyang said:
			
		

> What do you guys think about the passage containing 尻？


Ouyang, please keep to "*One question per thread*", and make as many threads as you need to.


----------

